# San Antonio stop



## Ajbeta (Jan 23, 2019)

This our 1sr trip on the Texas eagle.  I noticed we have a long change time in San Antonio.   Is it possible to have a grubhub order delivered to the station for us to eat a late dinner


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't see why not, but might I ask why you have to transfer in San Antonio at all? What train(s) is/are you taking?


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Jan 23, 2019)

Very nice BBQ one block from station "Smoke".   Opposite the old SP Sunset station. They appreciate Amtrak customers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 24, 2019)

SanAntonioClyde said:


> Very nice BBQ one block from station "Smoke".   Opposite the old SP Sunset station. They appreciate Amtrak customers.


There's also a 24/7 Dennys on Commerce only a couple of blocks West after crossing under I37 on the way to the River Walk.

Lots of waiting  Amtrak passengers,tourists and street people hang out there @ night!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 24, 2019)

SanAntonioClyde said:


> Very nice BBQ one block from station "Smoke".   Opposite the old SP Sunset station. They appreciate Amtrak customers.


Do you know what their hours are?  And as you leave the Amtrak station is this place on the way to the River Walk and Denny's or in the opposite direction?

Thanks.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 24, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Do you know what their hours are?  And as you leave the Amtrak station is this place on the way to the River Walk and Denny's or in the opposite direction?


From https://smokedowntown.com/...

1168 E COMMERCE SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS 78205
(210) 253-9642
MON-THURS 11AM-10PM
FRI – SAT 11AM – 2AM (Kitchen Closes at 12AM)
BRUNCH SUNDAY 11AM-3PM

---------------------------

Virtually any place that is recommended on AU is going to be heading West and/or Northwest of the station and toward downtown.  The areas South and East of Sunset Station are dead zones at Amtrak's calling times.


----------

